# Is there a Kindle Unlimited history of past downloads?



## beetiful

Can someone tell me if there's a place to go on Amazon to view your previously downloaded Kindle Unlimited books?

My plan is to switch between KU and Overdrive from month to month. I had just subscribed to KU for the month of June and it just expired. I plan to subscribe again in a couple of months and when I do, I want to download the same 10 books that I had most recently borrowed. I remember some of them because they were part of a series, but I don't remember all 10. A KU history list would come in handy.

Does none exist or am I just not looking in the right place? Any help would be greatly appreciated. :O)

--
*Recently read:* Timebound (The Chronos Files, #1) by Rysa Walker, Chocolate For Two by Maria Murnane, Defy (Defy #1) by Sara B. Larson
*Currently reading:* The Viscount's Revenge by Marion Chesney, Irreplaceable (Harmony #2) by Angela Graham
*Next to be read:* Ignite (Defy #2) by Sara B. Larson, Time's Edge (The Chronos Files, #2) by Rysa Walker


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Short answer: no. 

I don't have KU but I do get a free borrow each month via KOLL. When I've got a book borrowed, there is a notation next to it that it's the 'Prime' borrow.  But when I return it, it's GONE from my MYC&D page.  I haven't been able to find anywhere Amazon keeps track of what I have borrowed, so I do it myself on GR. One of my shelves is 'prime borrow'.

With KU it's mostly just an annoyance, since it's perfectly easy to return it right away and get something else instead. But with Prime/KOLL, if you accidentally borrow one you've already read, you're stuck with it until the next month.


----------



## beetiful

Thanks Ann! 

Guess I'll have to start keeping my own records of my KU borrows, especially when it nears the end of the subscription.


----------



## Atunah

They are listed in My Account. At least all of mine are. Just use the drop down change to kindle unlimited and then the second dropdown you can change to returned and you'll see all the KU you had at one point. Mine go back to when I had KU last year and now I have it again. I had a few month of pause. It does not show the prime borrows, only the KU ones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> They are listed in My Account. At least all of mine are. Just use the drop down change to kindle unlimited and then the second dropdown you can change to returned and you'll see all the KU you had at one point. Mine go back to when I had KU last year and now I have it again. I had a few month of pause. It does not show the prime borrows, only the KU ones.


Hmmmm. . . . I think I'll have to send feedback . . . . Since they have it for KU, it's very likely that they could do it for KOLL.  I can see everything I ever borrowed from the library!


----------



## beetiful

Atunah said:


> They are listed in My Account. At least all of mine are. Just use the drop down change to kindle unlimited and then the second dropdown you can change to returned and you'll see all the KU you had at one point. Mine go back to when I had KU last year and now I have it again. I had a few month of pause. It does not show the prime borrows, only the KU ones.


Thank you Atunah! Found it! I had looked in that section in my account before but I didn't think to pull down the "Books" dropdown.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm glad I was wrong!

And I did send feedback to the Zon about KOLL titles . . . . got a very nice "we're always looking for new features and will pass your suggestion on to the proper people" response.  So. . . . maybe someday!


----------



## Linjeakel

It would be great if when you go to the book's page you got the same notice you get for books you've bought before, only this time saying "you borrowed this book on such and such a date". 

I've been saved a few times like that with books I've already bought and it would mean I wouldn't have to remember to update the list I keep of books borrowed through Prime/ KOLL.

I agree though, that if they can provide that info on the MYC&D page for KU, there's no reason they can't do it for KOLL.

Off to send feedback.


----------



## Atunah

Linjeakel said:


> It would be great if when you go to the book's page you got the same notice you get for books you've bought before, only this time saying "you borrowed this book on such and such a date".
> 
> I've been saved a few times like that with books I've already bought and it would mean I wouldn't have to remember to update the list I keep of books borrowed through Prime/ KOLL.
> 
> I agree though, that if they can provide that info on the MYC&D page for KU, there's no reason they can't do it for KOLL.
> 
> Off to send feedback.


On my netbook, it does tell me if I borrowed a book with KU. I have a large banner saying

"You borrowed this book for free with your Kindle Unlimited subscription on July 1, 2015. 
View my Kindle Unlimited books"

I do not get it on my desktop. So its in the system, they just keep playing with the site and what they display.

But it shows nothing for the books I got with KOLL prime though. Not in the account page, not on the book page. Those books are just gone poof in any record. I wrote the down on a spreadsheet from the time they implimented it with what I got each month, with the pause of KU last year and I just picked up KU again so for now I don't have the prime anymore again.

Not sure why they don't display them the same way as they do the KU borrows.


----------



## readingril

I've borrowed books from Overdrive before I've realized I already own them.  I've learned to double check titles.


----------

